# Do you eat carrots?



## PythagoreanLEGO (Jul 4, 2007)

It's orange.

It's ugly.

It's wet.

It smells.

Itlooks like a human finger.

What rabbit in the world would ever want to eat a stinking carrot? I, Roger Rabbit, refuse to eat such things. I want to know how many others feel the same way.


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry










it is one of my fav things to eat


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 6, 2007)

I Teacup rabbit LOVE :heart:carrots and every thing about carrots!!! I love greens and the long orange crunchy bit!!! My best freind Kali feels the same way. We simply jump with joy at a carrotinkbouce:!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Benji: *I really like carrots. Although they are not my favourite. Strawberries are much better!







*Pippin: *I really love apple. But I really love carrot too! But it's quite hard for my small lil teeth. Even grass I have to tug really hard to get out the ground!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 6, 2007)

Ive not tried them yet, they smell yukky:vomit:


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 6, 2007)

I am not allowed to eat carrots.They can give me gas (which would kill me). None of the other rabbits here have ever had a carrot, either.


----------



## Patches (Jul 7, 2007)

This is patches and i love carrots!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karona (Jul 10, 2007)

Awful things they are!!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 10, 2007)

Autumn- Well somtimes i eat carrots but sometimes i don't.

Magic- I'm a VERY picky eater, and iwill only eat a carrot if i want too.

Lily- yes, there ok, but not the best. I really like yogurt drops. 

Savannah- Well, grass is my favorite treat so I don't like carrots.

Artie- mmhmm! I like to eat lots of food like my mommy, (Autumn), and carrots are my favorite!

Willow- No. Yuck!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 10, 2007)

Simi: Ill eat em,just not with Mom around. She cant know that I actualy like the treats she give me.:?

Sisi: Ill eat anything and EVERYTHING, ANY WHERE AND EVERYWHERE! I just loving getting treaties and I just love carrots!

SS


----------



## Sakura (Jul 10, 2007)

I hate dem yucky carrots! They is so eewww and stinky. When my slave offers me a piece I sniff it then show her I hate dem by jumping backwards about 6 inches.

:grumpy:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry im a carrot LOVER!! i think there awesommmmme!:bunny18

-Bunbuns


----------



## Daisy_n_Dandy (Jul 14, 2007)

Mummy doesnt give us carrots very much as she says cabbage is healthier. We do eat them when we get given them as they are yummy but there not out fav food!


----------



## Tootsie B Bunny (Jul 15, 2007)

this morning daddy gave us all a little piece of carrot.....it shoulda been bigger since he was LATE with breakfast AGAIN......

i keep telling him that bunnies don't understand "brunch"?!?!

we all loved it....'cept for Benji and Mooshu.
.......they said daddy could give it to the dog.
....silly bunnies!!



...I'LL TAKE IT !!!

~toots


----------

